# Foaming out of the mouth



## virjeana42 (Jan 12, 2009)

While out roaming around, my hedgehog, Oscar, found that he could crawl through the hole in the front of a subwoofer and made it inside the speaker box before I could catch him. I immediately got a flashlight to make sure that he did not start chewing on the wires inside. This he did not do, however, he did start foaming out the mouth while inside. After 15 minutes of coaxing with food I got him to come back out. As soon as he was outside I picked him up and he seemed fine... no more foaming and his skin temperature felt normal. My biggest question is what triggered the foaming? I have kept a close eye on him since the incident and he is showing no signs illness. My guess is he either got very hot while inside or got scared because of the close quarters (nearly not enough room to turn around).


----------



## sic_infested (Jan 8, 2009)

Annointing... i found this the other day... its normal....


----------



## Grouchyhog (Jan 21, 2009)

hey, my hedgog's name is Oscar too 
and yes, that's just annointing.
when a hedgehog smells something they think is wonderful, or just...different, they foam at the mouth, then spread their saliva over their quills.
some things that trigger this for many hogs are leather, and cameras


----------

